# هيا اسرعوا شرح عربى لجهاز leica builder 200



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء اليكم شرح عربى لجاز من اجهزة لايكا حديث الصنع . مع خاص الدعاء 
تفضلوا من هنا :

http://www.4shared.com/file/115174613/2f8d1fc1/___LEICA_BUILDER_200.html


----------



## اللورد جميل (2 يوليو 2009)

الأخ عبد الباقي هل هذا النوع من لايكا يقوم بعمليات الرفع المساحي والاسقاط المساحي وكافة اعمال التوتال ستيشن وبنفس المدى لأنني متعود على العمل على الفئة tc700 or tc 800 or tc 1200
ارجو منك الافادة لأنه معروض علي كي اشتريه وشكرا لك


----------



## talan77 (2 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر جزاكل الله خیرا


----------



## مهندس دبع (2 يوليو 2009)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا جزييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 يوليو 2009)

الاخ اللورد جميل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله - هذا نوع حديث من اجهزة لايكا وهو جهاز ليزرى يقرأ بدون عاكس لمسافات معينه ويعمل كل شى من برامج الاجهزة ما عدا برامج الارتفاعات , وسها الاستعمال وبه كيبور خارجى ومتعه فى انزال البيانات للكمبيوتر والعكس صحيح اتوكل واشترى ربنا يوفقك .


----------



## اللورد جميل (4 يوليو 2009)

الاخ عبد الباقي الامين شكرا جزيلا لك حياك الله وشكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nasserphone (2 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور صديقي العزيز و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد حسن محمد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خشبيل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم بارك لله فيك


----------



## gmd dawoud (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس عبدالباقي انت موسوعه في كل شيء


----------



## عاطف مجدي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو اخى جمال , انا طالب علم فقط والعلم لا يزداد الا بالانفاق على الغير


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الاخ عبد الباقي


----------



## ahmed elyamany (27 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا اخي الكريم بارك لله فيك*​


----------



## عماد داود (20 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر والتقديروالاحترام والله يوفقك لتقديم الاكثروالافضل


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مكتب التخطيط (22 مايو 2010)

هل توجد معلومات لديكم عن جهاز لايكا sr20


----------



## salahleica (23 مايو 2010)

tochkar akhi l3aziz


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (16 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (10 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## ليون ريا (10 يوليو 2010)

*الرجاء اعاددة رفع الملف*

نرجو اعادة رفع الملف لان رابط الملف غير صالح ونكون لكم من الشاكرين


----------



## abdolkadr (12 يوليو 2010)

اخي عبد الباقي سمعت ان اجهزة لايكا من اصدار بلدر تكون صناعة صينية بتوكيل ياباني 
هل هذا صحيح
و للاسف الجهاز به عيوب كثيرة حيث انني اعمل عليه
اولا و الاهم الاغلاق على النقاط ليس دقيق كفاية
ثانيا : بطيء
ثالثا : البطارية تنفذ بسرعة كبيرة
رابعا: نظام النوافذ و التنقل بين الملفات و الخيارات بالجهاز ليس بالسلاسة و السهولة الكافية
اما ان ثبت ان الجهاز صناعة صينية يتوكيل ياباني فعليه السلام


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (12 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## ماهر حمدان (13 يوليو 2010)

وين الشرح يا اخزان انا محتاجه جدا


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

يا استاذي الروابط الخاصة بالمواضيع كلها غير صالحة ودمتم سالمين وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى المساح (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## surveyor_sayed (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الرابط لايعمـل نرجوآ الرفع مره أخرى إذا سمحت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمرو مصطفي احمد (18 يناير 2011)

*ارجو تعديل الرابط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اخوكم عمرو مصطفي مساح بأمانة تبوك انا دخلت علي الرابط والرابط غير فعال ارجو التاكد من جديد:28: وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ROUDS (18 يناير 2011)

رجاء اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بسام اليمني (18 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله الف خير وبارك فيك*​


----------



## عرفه السيد (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخى لو سمحت أعاده رفع الملف مره اخرى حيث ان الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ضبعان (19 يناير 2011)

نرجوا من الاخوة الذين حملوا الملف اعادة رفعة لأن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## صقر الهندسه (21 أبريل 2011)

رجاء من الاخ صاحب الموضوع ، او الاخوه الذي حملوا الملف باعادة رفعه "الملف لم يعد موجود".. 
مع جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## mohie sad (22 أبريل 2011)

*سلام*

الرابط لا يعمل:56:


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (22 أبريل 2011)

رجاء اعادة رفع الملف لان الرابط لا يعمل مع الشكر لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## صقر الهندسه (30 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعه ليش محد بيرد .. الرجاء من الاخوه اللي حملو الملف او من الاخ صاحب الموضوع اعادة رفعه
الملف لم يعد موجود على الرااااااااابط...

ولكم جزيل الشكرررررررر... ضروووووووووووورري


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 مايو 2011)

اخى الكريم ممكن ترفع الشرح مره اخرى


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 مايو 2011)

اخى الكريم ممكن ترفع الملف مره اخرى


----------



## مصطفى المساح (1 مايو 2011)

اشكرك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 مايو 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/BQiE0Ojn/_online.html?&rnd=59# تفضلوا ايها ايها الاخوة الاعزاء تم رفع الشرح من جديد , رجاء دعواتكم لى


----------



## محمد سعد شلبى (5 يوليو 2011)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## nassef1941 (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ROUDS (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك لله فيك


----------



## lom101 (6 يوليو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد الفجال (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (9 يوليو 2011)

الله يكرمك ويجعلك في جنته ودار مقامه انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## حازم اسكندر (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## top.surveyor (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## top.surveyor (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

